# Can I find a skype group therapy?



## c222 (Aug 9, 2013)

I am wondering if there is a skype group where we can all cam & talk or practice being less nervous while talking. A serious group..no dirty chat?? It would be good help.


----------



## JohnCrichton1812 (Apr 13, 2013)

tag


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

this is a great idea. there should be skype group therapy for all types of support groups.


----------



## Aminah (Jan 24, 2013)

c222 said:


> I am wondering if there is a skype group where we can all cam & talk or practice being less nervous while talking. A serious group..no dirty chat?? It would be good help.


You can add me, my skype name is aminahe


----------



## CollinAlgebra (Sep 7, 2013)

If one hasn't started by the time I reach the group therapy part (which I'm assuming there is) in the tapes ill start a thread looking for people to make one. I think this is a great idea provided everyone takes it seriously.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

c222 said:


> I am wondering if there is a skype group where we can all cam & talk or practice being less nervous while talking. A serious group..no dirty chat?? It would be good help.


http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f12/small-skype-support-group-thread-2-0-a-612154/

Matt is a pretty cool guy with lots to say.


----------

